# التصميم الميكانيكى ...موضوع متجدد>>>>(كتب - ابحاث - مناقشات)



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

download
A Textbook of Machine Design by R.S.KHURMI AND J.K.GUPTA [tortuka].pdf


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

اهم الاعتبارات اللى بعمل حسابها وانا بشتغل فى عملية تصميم لاى ماكينة او جزء معين ان احط فى اعتبارى ان هيتم عمليات صيانة على الجزء ده فبحاول 
اثناء عملية التصميم اسهل عملية الصيانة مستقبلا للماكينة دى

DESIGN FOR MAINTAINABILITY DESIGN CONSIDERATIONS

{A}

Factors that should be considered when designing for maintainability are provided below.

a. Non-Interference of Preventive Maintenance - Preventive maintenance should be minimized and require as little crew time as feasible.

b. Flexible Preventive Maintenance Schedule - Preventive maintenance schedules should be sufficiently flexible to accommodate changes in the schedule of other mission activities.

c. Redundancy - If maintenance is necessary and system operations will be interrupted, redundant installations should be considered in order to permit maintenance without interrupting system operation.

d. Goals of Designing for Maintainability - The following are goals for optimizing crew involvement in both preventive and corrective maintenance.

1. Reduce training requirements of crew.

2. Reduce certain skill requirements of crew.

3. Reduce time spent on preventive and corrective maintenance.

4. Increase maintenance capabilities during mission (especially corrective maintenance).

e. Corrective Maintenance - The following factors should be considered when designing for corrective maintenance tasks.

1. The benefit gained from repair should be worth the time and effort expended on repair.

2. The time and effort involved in corrective maintenance should be weighed against the cost and feasibility of carrying replacement units.

3. Required calibration, alignment, or adjustment should be easily and accurately accomplished.

4. Automate fault detection and isolation tasks whenever possible.​


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

Design for creep 

موضوع من اهم الموضوعات التى يجب اخذها فى الاعتبار وانا بصمم انظمة ميكانيكية معرضة لاحمال حرارية عاليه فانا وانا بعمل حسابات التصميم للاجزاء دى بعمل اختيار لمواد تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية دى علشان ابقى فى الـsafe side فى المنحنى اللى فوق ده علشان ميحصلش stress relaxation
وهيحصل deformation للجزء ده مع الوقت وهيحصل لها failure وهحاول اوضح الموضوع بالتفصيل فى المواضيع الجاية


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

Download
Design and Optimization of Thermal Systems​


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

Popular Machine Design videos playlist





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wAkxzPoHs&list=PLdpR2kFmbcZAvItqp0UCQTbWvkJpZI492


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

محاضرات التصميم الميكانيكى للدكتور محمد عمر موسى 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7xsiIY0yIg&list=PLzLIwBD1f8YABP2h2IfOX0KMBP1ZfiWpL&index=4


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

محاضرات فى تصميم اجزاء الماكينات


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

Gearbox drawing example



​


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)

bevel gearbox


----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## احمد عقل (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## احمد عقل (19 يونيو 2014)

لم نكون عايز اعمل تصميم لغلاية boiler او معدة بتتعرض لمواد كيميائية تسبب تأكل للمعادن ايه عى الاعتبارات التصميمة اللى باخده فى الاعتبار وانا بعمل التصميم للجزء ده 

Ref. corrosion understanding the basics 


*Corrosion Control by Proper Design
*
THE DESIGN PROCESS is the first and most important step in corrosion
control. Major savings in operating costs are possible by anticipating
corrosion problems so as to provide proper design for equipment before
assembly or construction begins. Design can never be absolute. There will often be a tendency for compromise based on cost and the availability of materials and resources.For example, one designer might recognize a potential corrosion hazard
and plan for early replacement or more regular maintenance. 
Such design
options may be relatively inexpensive. Designers might have little
experience with regard to corrosion and the subtleties of material fabrication
and assembly. In these cases, incorrect decisions can be extremely
costly.
A designer is seldom a corrosion engineer; therefore, it is necessary to
convey a basic knowledge of corrosion to the designer. This information
must relate to the total design requirements. In some cases, the process
conditions might not be known with sufficient exactness to permit
the optimal technical design decision.
It is important to be aware of design details that can lead to early deterioration.
These fine details of design, often compounded by human error,
account for many significant failures. Therefore, corrosion engineering
design must be an integral part of the total design, which in turn
includes aspects ranging from appraisal of the design concept to inspection
and quality control in installation and operation. In addition, it cannot
be overemphasized that poor design may render corrosion-resistant
materials susceptible to premature corrosion.


Steps in the Design Process
The design process for corrosion control can be broken down into
four effective steps.*
Defining the Desired Component Function*. This step is carried
out by answering several basic questions: What is the function to be carried
out by the component? How is this function to be accomplished?
What are the required properties, and how are these properties ranked
with respect to priority?
*Defining the Service Environment.* This definition includes the
chemical composition, temperature, velocity, stresses of the environment,
etc. The normal operating or service conditions are commonly
well defined. However, it is just as important to consider the environment
during start-up and shutdown and during possible upset conditions.
It is during these “nonnormal” periods that many corrosion problems
initiate and result in unanticipated failures. Conditions during
outages should also be defined in this step of the design process.
*Materials Selection, Fabrication Procedures, and Process Details*.
This step is an iterative process, and often many trade-offs are required
among the materials properties and process options. The goal is
to meet all of the mandatory objectives of the design function. Once the
materials and process details have been determined, clear and concise
specifications must be prepared to ensure that the materials and fabrication
procedures will be followed. More detailed information on material
selection criteria can be found in Chapter 8.
*Inspection and Follow-up Monitoring*. Inspection for quality as-
surance and follow-up monitoring are required in order to ensure that
the designed and planned corrosion protection strategy is implemented
and adequate for the service. Follow-up monitoring allows the effectiveness
of a corrosion control program to be assessed and can guide
any necessary adjustments and alterations.

​


----------



## احمد عقل (20 يونيو 2014)

ملف ممتاز يوضح مشاكل كراسى التحميل واسبابه


----------



## احمد عقل (30 يونيو 2014)

Mechanical Engineering-Tribology In Machine Designn


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس زكى حمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا مهندس عقل ............رائع بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس زكى حمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

عاوز كتاب عن تصميم شاسيه السياره  chasis design


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

أشكركم جزيلاً


----------



## aymanpc (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مالك606 (7 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير يابش مهندس احمد المواضيع رائعه جدا ومفيده ونننتظلر المزيد


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​...
​


----------

